# Irish Medical Board bans Mesulid/Nimesulid/Aulin/Mesine



## Vanilla (15 May 2007)

See the link below. Apparently this has been banned in other countries for years. It is ( from my basic understanding) an anti inflammatory drug which is commonly prescribed for many things, including headaches, period pain, pulled muscles etc. I was alarmed when I read this simply because of the range of things it can be prescribed for. I would think many people have it in their medicine cabinets and just wanted to alert you. I know I was prescribed it about 3/4 weeks about for back pain.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ACA (15 May 2007)

I see that it states to return any of these medicines to the chemist - don't suppose you get reimbursed for them?


----------



## MugsGame (15 May 2007)

Please note the posting guideline on discussion of medical issues. 

It's ok to note that a particular medicine has been withdrawn, and fine to discuss reimbursement, but not ok to discuss the health impacts of the decision. We really aren't equipped to deal with medical discussions here.

MugsGame (moderator)


----------



## IsleOfMan (16 May 2007)

My wife now has three different tablets that have been withdrawn in the past couple of years. Expensive tablets. Is there some way that she can get a refund from the drug company?


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2007)

Was she already availing of the [broken link removed]?


----------



## IsleOfMan (16 May 2007)

Called to our chemist today to see if they would give a refund on the tablets. We more or less knew the answer but decided to ask anyway. No refund but they will take them back from us. They also said that they haven't been contacted by anyone else, drugs company or Irish Medicines Board to say that these (Aulin) had been recalled. In fact they said that they still had them on our shelf and were dispensing them as normal. 
Strange?


----------



## ClubMan (16 May 2007)

I would have expected the the _IMB _or at least the IPU to be keeping pharmacists informed on this issue. Or for pharmacists to at least be reading the newspapers and other media outlets to keep abreast of matters. Aren't the _IPU _always telling us how important a job they and why deregulation might represent a danger to customers (e.g. such as selling withdrawn drugs, [broken link removed] or quack treatments)?


----------



## SineWave (16 May 2007)

Aulin was/is sold without perscription in other European countries. Worries me as in younger days I among others used it as a remedy for loads of ailments. Hangovers included.


----------



## cappamj (17 May 2007)

ParkLane said:


> Called to our chemist today to see if they would give a refund on the tablets. We more or less knew the answer but decided to ask anyway. No refund but they will take them back from us. They also said that they haven't been contacted by anyone else, drugs company or Irish Medicines Board to say that these (Aulin) had been recalled. In fact they said that they still had them on our shelf and were dispensing them as normal.
> Strange?



was at my own Dr yesterday and took back the Aulin I have been on for past 8 years (on and off) was told take it to chemist, The chemist told me first he had heard about it was on Joe Duffy


----------



## RainyDay (24 May 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Apparently this has been banned in other countries for years.


Given that each country has their own regulatory regime, it is inevitable that drug approvals will vary from county to country. To say that it is 'banned' may be misleading. It may well have been withdrawn, or never approved in other countries. But there are many drugs withdrawn or never approved in Ireland which are available in other countries. This in itself is not a sign of something wrong.


----------



## Vanilla (24 May 2007)

Banned or withdrawn- in this particular case it would appear to me that the IMB have a case to answer. See http://www.mlaw.ie/news/nimesulide-aulin-suspended-from-the-market-with-immediate-effect

for some interesting facts about the history of when the IMB first knew of the possibilities of potentially fatal side effects and their subsequent failure to act until now. It also contains details of other countries withdrawals of the drug.


----------

